# HCL Laptop with 3G simcard slot



## ganni (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, friends

I have recently purchased a HCL Laptop with 3G simcard slot(As mentioned in quotation). I am not able to locate the 3G simcard slot. When I contacted Customer care of HCL, they say to purchsae a SIM card module which enables me to use any 3G SIM and that module will cost around Rs 3400.00. I am not convinced by the explanation of the HCL Rep. Friends anybody using the HCL lappy with 3G SIM slot. pls advice me. I googled and could not find any solution. I feel 3G SIM card slot mean, I should be able to just plug-in 3G SIM and start surfing the net. I posted this problem on techtree forum as well. Still waiting for members responses. thanks


----------



## just_asim (Feb 8, 2011)

Can u specify the model no.....


----------



## ganni (Feb 9, 2011)

HCL AE1V2139, this model is not available in the open market I think and is only for corporates. There are few other models with 3G SIM enabled.


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 9, 2011)

No trace of this model No on internet.


----------



## ganni (Feb 13, 2011)

As I said this model is not available in open market. This model is available for defence and paramilitary forces under "Mission cyber power" in association with SBI. The following link shows one of the few models HCL released with a 3G SIM slot feature. Just I want to know any members of this forum using this kind of models. If anyone using pls help me to use this feature and doubts regarding the feature. I purchased this model by seeing this feature and thought I could just plugin the 3G SIM and use it for data services. Now I feel being cheated by HCL. 

HCL ME ICON M 54 A


----------



## teknoPhobia (Feb 14, 2011)

Some laptops I have seen with a facility for using SIM cards ususally have the slot below the battery compartment, open the battery and check.


----------



## ganni (Feb 15, 2011)

I know that. I have inserted BSNL 3G SIM into that slot, nothing happens. I checked in windows device manager. no new device is visible. I have checked all the devices installed on the system. There is no mention of this 3G SIM module. Generally 3G SIM modules get installed as modem devices and comes with a dialer software. Nothing like that is seen.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Feb 15, 2011)

dis feature is also available on few Dell models...
but you have to purchase this sim card module seperately as told to you by cce...


----------



## ganni (Feb 16, 2011)

If we have to purchase a new sim module, why do anyone mention it as a additional feature. Instead of that user can purchase a USB sim data card and use. All the laptops now a days are coming with SD card readers. There user need not purchase any module to read SD cards. For Example a company model comes with HDMI or firewire, do user need to purchase a module which fits inside the Laptop for enabling that feature. It looks absurd and misleading the customers by HCL


----------



## garashis (Mar 22, 2011)

Check these Asus 12 inchers with faster processor and 2 GB ram
Asus 1215T
Asus 1215P
HP Mini 110 Series 110-3607TU (Red)


----------



## krasivaad (Aug 29, 2012)

ganni said:


> Hi, friends
> 
> I have recently purchased a HCL Laptop with 3G simcard slot(As mentioned in quotation). I am not able to locate the 3G simcard slot. When I contacted Customer care of HCL, they say to purchsae a SIM card module which enables me to use any 3G SIM and that module will cost around Rs 3400.00. I am not convinced by the explanation of the HCL Rep. Friends anybody using the HCL lappy with 3G SIM slot. pls advice me. I googled and could not find any solution. I feel 3G SIM card slot mean, I should be able to just plug-in 3G SIM and start surfing the net. I posted this problem on techtree forum as well. Still waiting for members responses. thanks



The 3G SIM card slot is present just beside the battery slot. “As mobility and workforce transformation continues to play a key role, in enabling companies to achieve greater productivity worldwide, these solutions will help meet enterprise needs for increased flexibility and access whilst also meeting IT requirements for manageability and security


----------



## rohan rajput (Sep 11, 2017)

hiii, I found the sim slot in my hcl, but is stil a problem. It is not showing any network or sim card at display


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2017)

rohan rajput said:


> hiii, I found the sim slot in my hcl, but is stil a problem. It is not showing any network or sim card at display


You need to check if it is detected in Device Manager and BIOS. Laptops sold in India usually have it disabled/undetectable by BIOS.


----------

